# back from summersville



## gypsyseagod (Oct 31, 2007)

when what a long wkend...... we que'd up a storm(it rained until i put meat on saturday morning- then the sun rose & was great).we cooked a lot of food,shared a lot of recipes, banged drums,& had a great time.we did 6 racksof ribs(3 ways),3 butts(2ways),dogs for kids,tater salad,ranch pasta salad,coleslaw,my pooter shooter pintos,wicked baked beans,debi's abt,fatty,debi's apple tart fatty,and carne guisada, plus, i can't remember what else.i didn't get to utilize the trailer the way i wanted because of the layout-so it was a deck party overlooking a near empty lake- butit was nice. i also accidentaly deleted a lot of my pics but here's a few i got- until i can retrieve them. and pics from other folks that were there.
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w247/gypsyseagod/

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...0QaOWbJy5bsXjA

http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r...ville/?start=0


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 31, 2007)

The food looks awesome gypsy!! Little Aimee is a cutie too!!

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 31, 2007)

gypsy.......i click on the photo's.........but they won't enlarge.........sorry but these tired ol eyes need Larger pics........hehehe


d88de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks like I wasn't the only one that got pre-occupied with Aimie pictures!







  That little sweetie stole the show!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hey Gypsy, glad your back. Looks like you had fun. I am mad at Debi cause she got to hold Aimiee. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh well, win some, lose some. Glad it went well for all you fine people. *


----------



## walking dude (Oct 31, 2007)

who;'s monster smoke pit is that...........WOW


d88de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 31, 2007)

that pit belongs to the campground's summer bbq shop.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome back !


----------



## walking dude (Oct 31, 2007)

crap........should of just used that.........leave yours at home..........tho that monster is SO big..........you mita had to sacrifice someone JUST TO FEED THE FIRE.........heheehhe 

d88de


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad to know you both are back sane (?) and sound. Looks like a good time was had by all. Thanks for the pics, the baby stole the show!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome back bro! Looks like everyone had a good time, the food looks freekin' awesome! Sure wish me and Mrs. Hawg coulda been there!

The trailer looks great... it will do the job nicely! Too bad you couldn't use it for nothing more than hauling on that trip, but I'm sure that will be remedied next time out.

Sooo, any thoughts on next year...?


----------



## scotty (Oct 31, 2007)

You should put some pics of aimee on there


----------



## ron50 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good food, good friends, good times.

Doesn't get any better then that!

Welcome back Gypsy.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome back Gyspy.  The pics are great.  Glad everyone had a safe & wonderful time.


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow.. Nice, gyp. Real nice. Sigh. I gotta do this kinda stuff. But deer camp is coming, and I have been elected, by unanimous vote...cook!


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2007)

keeerist. I'm gonna scrap the Beast..LOL!


----------



## jessie50 (Nov 1, 2007)

Aimee stole the show and debi tried her very best to steal Aimee.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 1, 2007)

i forgot to rave about debi's bacon- i gota couple pounds left & that is some goood stuff.i know what i'm having for breakfast this morning.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 now i gotta try my hand @ making some.
 p.s. debi- that "mexican" sounding stuff is carne guisada- i got my recipe here on the forum somewhere but i'll mail it to ya again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah thanks Good thing you sent me home with some of that stuff there was nothing thawed in the fridge we ate it for supper last night. Good stuff! Gyspy I forgot what to do with those spices ya gave me! Damn limes anyways! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Terry that Aimie is the sweetest little gal! She's fun to talk to on the phone but I don't remember the last baby (besides my boy) I had so much fun with!  A pure joy that little gal! AND teething. She was so sweet when her toofies got the better of her I cried too- I couldn't take it! 
Gosh I miss her!

Glad you liked the bacon Gyspy. I wasn't sure how i'd be it did go for a swim when the ice melted in the chest. That was my low salt version. Better for the blood pressure!

Miss you guys!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 2, 2007)

*  Hey Debi, yes I know, sweet baby girls just melt your heart. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Gypsy won't put her on the phone with me, he don't want her to find out how much sweeter I am than her daddy is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I haven't had a little one chew on my knuckles for 15 years now, as much as I hate to admit it, its almost time for grandkids. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 2, 2007)

Terry, it is the ride of your life... all them cute li'l buggers running around, doing silly things that make you smile, and when they look at you with those big eyes and say, "I love you Pop-Pop!"... it just warms the heart I tell ya'!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 2, 2007)

*  yes sir, I hear ya. Enough of my friends kids, have kids, to keep me happy at this point, and the best part is, when I am packin a young one around and we are discussing rocket science and world politics, and I smell poopy diapers, I just yell for mama or daddy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 2, 2007)




----------

